# Name change



## Theogenes (Aug 10, 2007)

How do I change my name that is listed (not my signature)?
Jim


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 10, 2007)

I think a hefty bribe to the "right" person would do the trick.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 10, 2007)

Pastor Bruce is the right person, I'm don't know how much 'hefty' is.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 10, 2007)

Church of Bawb taught me everything I know about "fleecing" the flock. Bawb is more savvy than TBN.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh man if I could have hair like Jan I would be in hog heaven. That coif is da' bomb.


----------



## christiana (Aug 10, 2007)

She buys the coif at WalMart!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 10, 2007)

I just changed "Blueridge reformer" to "Blueridge Baptist".

KA-CHING! $$$$$!


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 10, 2007)

Change my name and I will cry.


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys are too funny. You can tell it's a Friday afternoon! 
So, seriously, someone way up the food chain has to change one's name as it's listed on the top of the box thingy? We can't change it through the user cp???
Jim
And, Bob, I think the eye lashes have to accompany that hair, so be careful what you ask for....


----------



## Ivan (Aug 10, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Oh man if I could have hair like Jan I would be in hog heaven. That coif is da' bomb.



Which one is Jan?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 10, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> How do I change my name that is listed (not my signature)?
> Jim



If you just make a jokingly derogatory statement about Bawb or Rich, I'm sure they'll do something to your name almost immediately.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 10, 2007)

Power corrupts...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2007)

Jim,

What username do you want?


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 13, 2007)

Rich, 
I would like the username of Theogenes.
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 13, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> Rich,
> I would like the username of Theogenes.
> Thanks!
> Jim



Jim, you might PM Rich if you haven't already. He might not see the thread for a while.

Vic


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Vic! I'll do that.
Jim


----------

